# Steel toe comfort



## MTB&B (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking for the opinions on who makes the most comfortable steel toes.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

My faves are wolverine. Second choice is justin. I only wear lace ups. The wolverines i have now, can't even tell im wearing steel toe

And I've been known to try on up to eleven pairs before I find the right one. But everyone's foot is different too


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Keen


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I like Wolverine steel toes too.Picked up two pair on close out at a local farm store for $26 each a couple years ago and they have done well for me.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I won't wear anything but redwing composite toe. Summer or winter. Composite toe doesn't get cold like steel.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have on a pair of Wolverine steel toe boots right now and wear them every day.

Pretty comfortable for me.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I just retired my Doc Marten steel toes for a pair of Red Wings. The Docs were very comfortable, but rather heavy IMO (composite toe).

So far the RW and veeeeery nice.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

I wore the redwing logger steel toes (USA made) everyday for years. Only complaint is the cold weather. I just throw some toe warmers in em to take the chill off. It all comes down to what fits you though. What's comfy for me might be absolutely unbearable for you.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

European and American steel toes are horrible if you have wide feet. Google blundstone if you want a wider steel toe which your toes wont rub on.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

chewy said:


> European and American steel toes are horrible if you have wide feet. Google blundstone if you want a wider steel toe which your toes wont rub on.


I have a hard time finding boots that don't pinch the side of my little toe.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I love my RedWings, I got the electrician version with carbon fiber "steel toe" not as heavy and very comfortable


----------



## Spyrus (Mar 20, 2015)

Big keen fan here. The 9" boot is comfy and takes a lickin and keeps on tickin. A couple guys on my crew have redwings and after a couple months they had stitching blowouts. Only strange thing about the keens is that the treads shred a little bit


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

Another vote for redwings. I was blowing through $180ish keen boots every 6-8 months. I finally got over my fear and dropped $360 (including the $40 epoxy toe). I've had them for just over a year i think without many signs of wear. At this point, I figure I'm even with two pairs of keens so it's justified


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I rotate Keens, Cats and Wolverines and Scetchers... I find them all compfy.


----------

